# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelpijn

## Alex2

Hello iedereen die dit leest

ik heb zelf al bijna een jaar lang last van me keel het is niet al te hevig, maar wel steeds aanwezig.

ik heb hoestdrankjes en keelsnoepjes geprobeerd maar niks lijkt te helpen.

sommige mensen zeggen dat het komt doordat je veel stress hebt of iets dergelijks.

heeft iemand ervaring hiermee. 

graag zou ik wat informatie willen.

bvd

alex

----------


## liz

Hoi,

Ik heb ook al heel lang keelpijn en allerlei hoestdrankjes en pillen gehad, heb je witte stippen achterin je keel? Dan is dat volgens mijn huisarts keelontsteking en bij mij komt dat steeds weer terug, niet te veel roken dus.
Met water en wat zout gorgelen help wel iets, succes.

Groetjes.

----------


## Alex2

ja dat heb ik ik idd ook allemaal gedaan, maar is niets geworden.

nu heb ik laatst weer een bloed test gedaan en daaruit kwam dat ik feipher heb gehad, ze hadden anti stoffen in me lichaam gevonden, daaraan konden ze zien dat ik ook weer ervan af was. GELUKKIG

bedankt

----------


## StefJanssens

Meer informatie over keelpijn kan je hier vinden:
http://www.ingelicht.be/keelontsteking-of-keelpijn-sc

----------

